# Robotik- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

Hi an alle!

Mal gleich zur Sache:

Ich denke jeder kennt Ihn, viele haben mit Ihm seine Zeit verbracht... 

...ich rede vom Nanosuit aus Crysis.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ja, nein ich bin NICHT irre.

Ich stelle mir das nur so UNGLAUBLICH geil vor in sonem Ding mal einkaufen zu gehen...

*...damit auch gleich zu meinen Fragen:* Ist so ein Anzug nicht möglich? Wie weit sind wir mit der Nanotechnologie und überhaupt mit Robotik? Was ist/wäre alles möglich mit dieser Technologie? Und wann kann ich mit dem Anzug endlich einkaufen gehen?


Vielen dank für die Aufmerksamkeit und nun viel Spaß beim Kommentieren.

Empfehle Mich


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Stärkste auf Erden...*

Ich glaube, der Thread ist eher was für die Rumpelkammer als für den Wissenschaftsbereich, denn hier ist doch deutlich mehr SiFi als Wissenschaft drin.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Stärkste auf Erden...*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Thread ist eher was für die Rumpelkammer als für den Wissenschaftsbereich, denn hier ist doch deutlich mehr SiFi als Wissenschaft drin.


 Naja meine Fragen beziehen sich schon auf den wissentschafftlichen Teil... der  Nanosuit ist eigentlich nur Quasi ne Einleitung wie ichs "gerne hätte".  Verstehste wie ich es meine?
Denn worauf ich hinaus will ist das Thema Robotik, denn genau dazu zählt dieses Thema. Und die Robotik ist eine Wissentschafft . 

Aber hey.... ich hätte mit jemanden wetten sollen, denn ich wusste das DU den ersten Kommentar schreibst ;P


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Stärkste auf Erden...*

OK, wenn du das als Grundlage für eine technische Frage siehst, wie soll es denn deiner Meinung nach funktionieren?
Nur mal den Unsichtbarkeitsteil.
Das Urproblem von Unsichtbarkeit: 
Leitest du (wie auch immer) alles Licht um einen Körper herum, sodass er unsichtbar wird, wie soll der Körper (die Person) dann noch was sehen oder was von der Außerwelt mitbekommen? Er sieht doch nichts mehr, weil ja kein Licht zu ihm kommt. 
Und Masse kannst du nicht unsichtbar machen, ebenso kannst du die Geräusche nicht unhörbar machen.
Da sind schon drei großen Kritikpunkte, an denen man sehen kann, dass zumindest die Unsichtbarkeit nicht funktionieren kann.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> OK, wenn du das als Grundlage für eine technische Frage siehst, wie soll es denn deiner Meinung nach funktionieren?
> Nur mal den Unsichtbarkeitsteil.
> Das Urproblem von Unsichtbarkeit:
> Leitest du (wie auch immer) alles Licht um einen Körper herum, sodass er unsichtbar wird, wie soll der Körper (die Person) dann noch was sehen oder was von der Außerwelt mitbekommen? Er sieht doch nichts mehr, weil ja kein Licht zu ihm kommt.
> ...


 

Gut, ok.
Da muss ich sagen, das hast du -leider- recht.
Aber da sind ja noch andere Stärken des Anzugs... wobei ich auch gleich darauf hinaus will: Der Stärkemodus... und bevor wir hier weiter ausholen müssen wir erstmal festlegen WAS,WIE,WO die Nanobots (tolles Wort) machen. Und bevor wir da angelangen können stellt sich doch die Frage: Ist es überhaupt möglich Roboter auf molekularer-ebene zu bauen. Wenn ja: Wie. Und wie müssen Diese aussehen? Wie arbeiten Sie und wie programmiert man etwas solch kleines? .........


....so, und nun gebe ich an dich ab 

Aber halt... der Nanosuit macht nicht unsichtbar, er macht einen transparent (aber nicht zu 100%) und das ist sehrwohl möglich... siehe im Tierreich (Quallen zB.).


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Stärkste auf Erden...*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Aber da sind ja noch andere Stärken des Anzugs... wobei ich auch gleich darauf hinaus will: Der Stärkemodus... und bevor wir hier weiter ausholen müssen wir erstmal festlegen WAS,WIE,WO die Nanobots (tolles Wort) machen.



Keine Ahnung, ich weiß nicht, wie das gehen soll.
Kraft ist ja ein Produkt von Masse und Beschleunigung, die Masse ist aber gegeben, du kannst also nur die Beschleunigung erhöhen um die Kraft zu steigern, doch wie das beim Sprung gehen soll, weiß ich nicht, das ist eben doch keine Wissenschaft, weil er dafür nicht mal Theorien oder Ansätze von Entwicklung gibt.



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Und bevor wir da angelangen können stellt sich doch die Frage: Ist es überhaupt möglich Roboter auf molekularer-ebene zu bauen. Wenn ja: Wie. Und wie müssen Diese aussehen? Wie arbeiten Sie und wie programmiert man etwas solch kleines? .........



Angeblich kann man Roboter bauen, die aus Molekülen bestehen, aber bisher hab ich nur Trickfilme darüber gesehen, wie das aussehen könnte (also Animationen), keine wirklichen Roboter. Keine Ahnung, wie man die steuern will und was mit ihnen passiert, wenn sie kaputt gehen.



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Aber halt... der Nanosuit macht nicht unsichtbar, er macht einen transparent (aber nicht zu 100%) und das ist sehrwohl möglich... siehe im Tierreich (Quallen zB.).



Eine Qualle ist durchsichtig, weil sie praktisch komplett aus Wasser besteht.
Wie willst du die Transparenz erzeugen, mit einem Green Screen, wie er in Hollywood benutzt wird, also den Hintergrund auf den Vordergrund projizieren und ihn dadurch zu einem Teil des Hintergrund werden lassen? Das mag für bewegungslose Objkte noch machbar sein, aber für einen Soldaten, mit voller Ausrüstung?
Und dann hast du halt immer noch das Problem mit den Geräuschen.


Ach ja, pass mal den Thread Titel an, das mit dem Stärksten wirkt ja nun wirklich "merkwürdig" um es mal nett auszudrücken.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Stärkste auf Erden...*

Wie soll ich den Thread nennen? Mir fallen grade NUR so merkwürde Sachen ein!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Stärkste auf Erden...*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich den Thread nennen? Mir fallen grade NUR so merkwürde Sachen ein!


 
Nanotechnologieen- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der Stärkste auf Erden...*

So, könnten wir jetzt weiter auf hohem Niveau diskutieren?


Gut, äh... ja, wir waren dabei zu klären, wie und ob es möglich ist Roboter auf Molekularer ebene zu bauen. Und was ist mit Quantenmechanik? Das währe doch durchaus eine Möglichkeit! Was auch mit dazu kommen kann ist ein "biologischer-computer" -falls es sowas gibt.


----------



## Arthuriel (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologieen- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*

Also im Bezug auf die Kraft kann man ja Anzüge bzw. Exoskelette bauen, die Elektromotoren und Sensoren zur Bewegungserfassung des Trägers besitzen, allerdings benötigt man eine Stromquelle und das ist entweder eine Batterie (was vermutlich verdammt schwer sein wird) oder ein Anschluß an ein bestehendes Stromnetz (eingeschränkter Einsatzradius). Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, will man eventuell solche "Stärke-Anzüge" dort einsetzen, wo man hohe körperliche Belastung hat. Z.B. für Mitarbeiter in Altenheimen usw. (jedoch nur im Zusammenhang mit Japan), allerdings habe ich als Quelle nur ein Magazin, dass ich erstmal raussuchen müsste. Vielleicht finde ich oder jemand anderes etwas im Internet.

Wenn es allerdings auch noch um Tarneigenschaften usw. geht, wird so ein Projekt vermutlich ziemlich kompliziert oder gar unmöglich im Bezug auf die Realisierung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologieen- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich als Quelle nur ein Magazin, dass ich erstmal raussuchen müsste. Vielleicht finde ich oder jemand anderes etwas im Internet.


 
Solange es nicht "alles Schall und Rauch ist". 

Kannst du bitte noch mal den Titel überarbeiten?
Nanotechnologieen wird so geschrieben: *Nanotechnologien*

Der Anzug kann ja nicht nur stärker machen, man kann auch schneller laufen, wie aber soll das denn gehen?
Die Geschwindigkeit ist ja auch von den Lungen begrenzt, die nur eine bestimmte Menge Sauerstoff aufnehmen können, dann auch von den Muskeln, die nur eine bestimmte Menge Sauerstoff und Zucker verarbeiten können. Dazu kommen noch die Haarrisse in den Muskeln (der berühmte Muskelkater), das darf man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologieen- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Also im Bezug auf die Kraft kann man ja Anzüge bzw. Exoskelette bauen, die Elektromotoren und Sensoren zur Bewegungserfassung des Trägers besitzen, allerdings benötigt man eine Stromquelle und das ist entweder eine Batterie (was vermutlich verdammt schwer sein wird) oder ein Anschluß an ein bestehendes Stromnetz (eingeschränkter Einsatzradius). Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, will man eventuell solche "Stärke-Anzüge" dort einsetzen, wo man hohe körperliche Belastung hat. Z.B. für Mitarbeiter in Altenheimen usw. (wobei ich bisher aus Japan von soetwas gelesen habe), allerdings habe ich als Quelle nur ein Magazin, dass ich erstmal raussuchen müsste. Vielleicht finde ich oder jemand anderes etwas im Internet.
> 
> Wenn es allerdings auch noch um Tarneigenschaften usw. geht, wird so ein Projekt vermutlich ziemlich kompliziert oder gar unmöglich im Bezug auf die Realisierung.



Ja erst gestern kam auf N24 ein Bericht über diesen Roboter den man sich quasi umschnallt (exoskelett). Dieser ist für gelähmte gedacht. So zumindest im Bericht.
Was ist denn -jaja ich bin bekloppt^^- mit einer Art "mobilem" Kraftwerk? Wie aus dem Film IronMan? Gut ja jetzt wirds konfus, aber sowas könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Arthuriel (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*

@quante: Nein, es ist nicht ASuR, allerdings habe ich eine bessere Quelle gefunden und dass ist dieser englische Wikipedia über Robotik und die verschiedenen Einsatzgebiete (ist auf Englisch, da der deutsche nicht so ausführlich erscheint): Robotics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jedoch steht dort nicht speziell etwas über diese Exoskelett Anzüge mit Motoren, aber das Thema Bewegung und Kraft kommt in dem Artikel auf jedenfall auch vor.

@QU4DCOR3: Hmm, ein mobiles Kraftwerk? Wie wäre es mit Brennstoffzellen oder Reaktoren (es gab von Ford oder einem anderen amerikanischen Autohersteller in den 50ern oder 60ern mal solche Pläne für Autos mit Nuklearantrieb. Allerdings scheiterte das Projekt vermutlich an Kosten oder daran, dass man sowas nicht gut abschirmen kann, ohne das das Auto viel zu schwer und somit unfahrbar wird. Außerdem kommt auch noch der Atommüll hinzu)? Doch das wird sich vermutlich ebenfalls schwierig gestalten, da deren Leistung sehr gering sein wird und wenn man genug Leistung haben möchte, bleibt halt nur noch die vorhin von mir genannte Stromversorgung per Kabel aus einem Stromnetz.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologieen- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange es nicht "alles Schall und Rauch ist".
> 
> Kannst du bitte noch mal den Titel überarbeiten?
> Nanotechnologieen wird so geschrieben: *Nanotechnologien*
> ...


 

Naja wenn man sich jetzt mal den Trailer von Crysis anschaut sieht man das diese Nanobots im Blut selber arbeiten und den Körper so schneller machen. Die Frage ist da nun wieder: Wie? Dazu müsste man diese Maschinen mit einer enormen Menge an Energie versorgen. Und wenn man noch genauer hinschaut ist der NANOSUIT in Wirklichkeit nicht nur ein Anzug der einen die Mechs in den Körper pummt, nein  er ist ein Exoskelett. Schau dir mal die Synthetischen Muskeln von dem Anzug an... und diese Technik gibt es bereits! Also ist das doch nicht so weit dahergeholt, oder nicht?


----------



## Arthuriel (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*

Und woher kriegen die Nanobots die Energie? Das einzige was mir gerade einfällt, ist eventuell chemische Energie in Form von Stoffen, die u.a im Blut enthalten sind oder die Nutzung von Bewegungsenergie durch das vorbeifließende Blut.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Und woher kriegen die Nanobots die Energie? Das einzige was mir gerade einfällt, ist eventuell chemische Energie in Form von Stoffen, die u.a im Blut enthalten sind oder die Nutzung von Bewegungsenergie durch das vorbeifließende Blut.


 Also was ich mir denken könnte ist -wie schon weiter oben von mir beschrieben- ein mini Kraftwerk (in Form von Kernfusion oder Magnetismus) wie bei Ironman. Das könnte man auch recht gut platzieren. Und zwar so, das die erzeugte Energie quasi durch das Blut übertragen wird. -sehr kompliziert muss ich sagen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Und woher kriegen die Nanobots die Energie? Das einzige was mir gerade einfällt, ist eventuell chemische Energie in Form von Stoffen, die u.a im Blut enthalten sind oder die Nutzung von Bewegungsenergie durch das vorbeifließende Blut.


 
Letztendlich auf die gleiche Weise wie sie auch Zellen bekommen.
Ein Roboter müsste sein eigenen Kraftwerk haben, also eine Art Mitochondrien, die über das Blut mit Nährstoffen versorgt wird und dann Energie in Form eines Proteins bereit stellt, das von dem Roboter genutzt wird. Also biologisch aufgebaut, nicht chemisch oder technisch. Biologisch hätte den Vorteil, dass der Roboter auch abbaubar wäre.
Das viel größere Problem ist aber die Immunabwehr des Organismus. die Fresszellen greifen alles an, was ihnen verdächtig ist.
Wie also die Roboter in den Körper integrieren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Gut, ok.
> Da muss ich sagen, das hast du -leider- recht.
> Aber da sind ja noch andere Stärken des Anzugs... wobei ich auch gleich darauf hinaus will: Der Stärkemodus... und bevor wir hier weiter ausholen müssen wir erstmal festlegen WAS,WIE,WO die Nanobots (tolles Wort) machen. Und bevor wir da angelangen können stellt sich doch die Frage: Ist es überhaupt möglich Roboter auf molekularer-ebene zu bauen. Wenn ja: Wie. Und wie müssen Diese aussehen? Wie arbeiten Sie und wie programmiert man etwas solch kleines? .........
> 
> ...



Quallen sind semitransparent - du willst etwas, dass transparent macht. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Ersteres schaffen noch eine Reihe andere Organismen, man muss einfach nur dünn/wässrig genug und frei von Pigmenten sein. Letzteres ist, bis auf weiteres unmöglich. Es gibt zwar einige physikalische Ansätze zur Krümmung von Licht, aber das sind sehr extrem Bedingungen und die Krümmung der Strahlenbahn erfolgt von außen - für die Leitung von Licht um einen Körper herum in jede beliebige Richtung gibt es nicht einmal eine physikalische Theorie.

Zur Kraft: Die Darstellung des Nanosuits scheint von hydraulischen Muskeln inspieriert zu sein. Die gibt es wirklich, sie können auch fließende Kräfte in der Größenordnung eines Menschen erzeugen, ohne sperrig zu werden und man könnte sie ggf. mit einem einigermaßen kompakten Exoskelet kombinieren. Aber das wäre nicht Nano und es würde eine seperaten Kompressor erfordern, der die gesamte Leistung (bzw. einiges mehr) erst einmal als Druck für die Hydraulik bereitstellt. Technisch einfacher, aber in der Umsetzung noch nicht soweit und mit noch höherem Energieverbrauch kommen piezomechanische Systeme daher.

Zur Selbstheilung und aktivierbarer Panzerung: Keinerlei reale Ansatzmöglichkeiten bekannt.

Zu Nano-Maschienen überhaupt und damit zur Titelfrage: Keinerlei reale Ansatzmöglichkeiten bekannt.
"Nanometer" betrifft die Größenordnung einzeler Moleküle. Man ist mitlerweile in der Lage, auch auf künstlichem Wege mechanische Maschienen in dieser Größenordnung zu bauen, aber es ist mit der uns verfügbaren Technologie vollkommen unmöglich, ein Ansteuerungsverfahren dafür zu bauen. Entsprechende "Schaltungen" müssten aus Quarks in einem Atomkern aufgebaut sein, denn man hat schlichtweg nicht genug Atome, um damit zu arbeiten.
Und die einzig realistische Energieversorgung derartiger Maschienen würde auf biochemischem Wege nach Vorbild von Körperzellen erfolgen - und damit den Körper belasten, anstatt ihm Energie zuzuführen.



> Der Anzug kann ja nicht nur stärker machen, man kann auch schneller laufen, wie aber soll das denn gehen?
> Die Geschwindigkeit ist ja auch von den Lungen begrenzt, die nur eine bestimmte Menge Sauerstoff aufnehmen können, dann auch von den Muskeln, die nur eine bestimmte Menge Sauerstoff und Zucker verarbeiten können. Dazu kommen noch die Haarrisse in den Muskeln (der berühmte Muskelkater), das darf man nicht unterschätzen.


 
N Exoskelett würde all diese Mechanismen umgehen, aber körperinterne Technik ist eben in jeder Hinsicht unmöglich - da braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken darüber zu machen, wie sie mit dem Körper interagieren könnte.



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Was ist denn -jaja ich bin bekloppt^^- mit einer Art "mobilem" Kraftwerk? Wie aus dem Film IronMan? Gut ja jetzt wirds konfus, aber sowas könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


 
Keine Ahnung, was du dir vorstellen könntet (wenn es auf N24 läuft, ist das schonmal ein schlechtes Zeichen), aber mobile Energieversorgung ist DAS Problemthema aller Zukunftstechnologien (angefangen bei Elektronik über Autos bis hin zu körpernahen Anwendungen) - und es gibt keinen einzigen auch nur theoretischen Lösungsansatz. Das beste, was wir haben, sind weiterhin elektrochemische Speichersysteme (Batterie oder Brennstoffzelle) und im Gegensatz zu den gigantischen Fortschritten in z.B. der Mikroelektronik funktioniert Chemie jetzt seit über ~13,5 Milliarden Jahren in gleicher Weise und es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, dass ich nächstes Jahr etwas fundamental ändert. Wenn du es mit ner heutigen Li-Ionenbatterie nicht 2-3 Stunden betreiben kannst, dann wirst du es mit den besten Energieträgern des Jahren 2050 vermutlich auch nicht länger als 12 Stunden betreiben können.



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich jetzt mal den Trailer von Crysis anschaut sieht man das diese Nanobots im Blut selber arbeiten und den Körper so schneller machen. Die Frage ist da nun wieder: Wie? Dazu müsste man diese Maschinen mit einer enormen Menge an Energie versorgen. Und wenn man noch genauer hinschaut ist der NANOSUIT in Wirklichkeit nicht nur ein Anzug der einen die Mechs in den Körper pummt, nein  er ist ein Exoskelett. Schau dir mal die Synthetischen Muskeln von dem Anzug an... und diese Technik gibt es bereits! Also ist das doch nicht so weit dahergeholt, oder nicht?


 
Ersteres ist pures Märchen (und somit im falschen Forum) -dein "Wie?" muss dir Crytek beantworten, die Naturwissenschaft sagt "Gar nicht"-, letzteres ist, s.o. unvollständig. Wenn du ein praktikables Exoskelett sehen willt, dann guck Alien 2. Was besseres werden wir auf Jahre hinaus nicht sehen - und der praktische Nutzen so einer Konstruktion ist auch schon sehr zweifelhaft.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Letztendlich auf die gleiche Weise wie sie auch Zellen bekommen.
> Ein Roboter müsste sein eigenen Kraftwerk haben, also eine Art Mitochondrien, die über das Blut mit Nährstoffen versorgt wird und dann Energie in Form eines Proteins bereit stellt, das von dem Roboter genutzt wird. Also biologisch aufgebaut, nicht chemisch oder technisch. Biologisch hätte den Vorteil, dass der Roboter auch abbaubar wäre.
> Das viel größere Problem ist aber die Immunabwehr des Organismus. die Fresszellen greifen alles an, was ihnen verdächtig ist.
> Wie also die Roboter in den Körper integrieren?


 Das Imunsystem abstellen.

Nein... es gibt doch Teilchen die eben nicht von den Abwehrzellen angegriffen werden... zB. könnte man diese biologischen Maschinen auf die eigene DNA anpassen!? Wenn sowas ginge dann wird auch alles andere möglich sein. Viel interessanter ist die Frage wie man diese Robots dann so einstellt das sie was bestimmtes erledigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Quallen sind semitransparent - du willst etwas, dass transparent macht. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Ersteres schaffen noch eine Reihe andere Organismen, man muss einfach nur dünn/wässrig genug und frei von Pigmenten sein. Letzteres ist, bis auf weiteres unmöglich. Es gibt zwar einige physikalische Ansätze zur Krümmung von Licht, aber das sind sehr extrem Bedingungen und die Krümmung der Strahlenbahn erfolgt von außen - für die Leitung von Licht um einen Körper herum in jede beliebige Richtung gibt es nicht einmal eine physikalische Theorie.
> 
> Zur Kraft: Die Darstellung des Nanosuits scheint von hydraulischen Muskeln inspieriert zu sein. Die gibt es wirklich, sie können auch fließende Kräfte in der Größenordnung eines Menschen erzeugen, ohne sperrig zu werden und man könnte sie ggf. mit einem einigermaßen kompakten Exoskelet kombinieren. Aber das wäre nicht Nano und es würde eine seperaten Kompressor erfordern, der die gesamte Leistung (bzw. einiges mehr) erst einmal als Druck für die Hydraulik bereitstellt. Technisch einfacher, aber in der Umsetzung noch nicht soweit und mit noch höherem Energieverbrauch kommen piezomechanische Systeme daher.
> 
> ...


 

Oha.


Puh, du kannst einem schon die Stimmung vermiesen.
...ein bisschen "Traumwelt" ist doch wohl noch erlaubt. 
Aber wo du recht hast, hast du recht.
Was machst du Beruflich? Was du dort an Input gegeben hast ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du dir vorstellen könntet (wenn es auf N24 läuft, ist das schonmal ein schlechtes Zeichen), aber mobile Energieversorgung ist DAS Problemthema aller Zukunftstechnologien (angefangen bei Elektronik über Autos bis hin zu körpernahen Anwendungen) - und es gibt keinen einzigen auch nur theoretischen Lösungsansatz. Das beste, was wir haben, sind weiterhin elektrochemische Speichersysteme (Batterie oder Brennstoffzelle) und im Gegensatz zu den gigantischen Fortschritten in z.B. der Mikroelektronik funktioniert Chemie jetzt seit über ~13,5 Milliarden Jahren in gleicher Weise und es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, dass ich nächstes Jahr etwas fundamental ändert. Wenn du es mit ner heutigen Li-Ionenbatterie nicht 2-3 Stunden betreiben kannst, dann wirst du es mit den besten Energieträgern des Jahren 2050 vermutlich auch nicht länger als 12 Stunden betreiben können.


 
Ich würde das eben ehr biochemisch lösen. In einem Schokoriegel steckt eine Menge Energie, die Zellen können sehr effizient Energie bereit stellen (deutlich effizienter als die Sonne), man muss als den menschlichen Körper als "Batterie" nutzen, du kannst ihn dann direkt mit Zucker versorgen (kann jetzt sein, dass das zu sehr "Matrix" ist, aber alleine was der Körper an Wärmeenergie produziert, ist ja schon viel).

Chemisch Energie speichern ist mit den derzeitig bekannten Methoden halt beschränkt und bisher sehe ich am Horizont noch keine neue, revolutionierende Technologie.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*

Jetzt hat der Moderator die Diskusion vergrault^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Das Imunsystem abstellen.
> 
> Nein... es gibt doch Teilchen die eben nicht von den Abwehrzellen angegriffen werden... zB. könnte man diese biologischen Maschinen auf die eigene DNA anpassen!? Wenn sowas ginge dann wird auch alles andere möglich sein.



Da würde ich mir mal nicht zuviele Gedanken drüber machen. Solange die Dinger nicht aus einfacheren organischen Verbindungen bestehen, können die Fesszellen ihnen vermutlich nichts anhaben - und in vielen Fällen dürften sie nicht einmal erkannt werden. Notfalls kommt eine einfache Metallbeschichtung drauf, fertig. Würde das Immunsystem alles angreifen, was es nicht kennt, dann hätten wir weitaus weniger Krankheiten. So ist es in vielerlei Hinsicht vorsichtig - denn noch schlimmer als ein nicht erkanntes Bakterium ist eine Autoimmunreaktion.



> Viel interessanter ist die Frage wie man diese Robots dann so einstellt das sie was bestimmtes erledigen.



Genau 



> Puh, du kannst einem schon die Stimmung vermiesen.
> ...ein bisschen "Traumwelt" ist doch wohl noch erlaubt.



Klar, aber nicht im WPW. Sonst tauchen hier wieder Leute aus, die von Weltverschwörungen träumen 



> Was machst du Beruflich? Was du dort an Input gegeben hast ist doch nicht normal.


 
Ich suche nach Jobs im Bereich Biologie oder schreib ein paar Zeilen für PCGH.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde das eben ehr biochemisch lösen. In einem Schokoriegel steckt eine Menge Energie, die Zellen können sehr effizient Energie bereit stellen (deutlich effizienter als die Sonne), man muss als den menschlichen Körper als "Batterie" nutzen, du kannst ihn dann direkt mit Zucker versorgen (kann jetzt sein, dass das zu sehr "Matrix" ist, aber alleine was der Körper an Wärmeenergie produziert, ist ja schon viel).


Matrix übertreibt extrem. Der Körper kann keine gigantischen Energiemengen freisetzen. Zucker in hochprozentiger Sauerstoffathmosphäre zu verbrennen dürfte vermutlich mehr bringen, als einen Menschen matrix-style anzuzapfen - was will man schon mit Wärmeenergie, die bei max. 37 °C abgeben wird?
Was biologische Systeme extrem gut können, ist diese Energie effektiv einzusetzen. Was ein Muskel von der vorliegenden chemischen Energie in Bewegung umsetzt, dürfte (genaue Zahlen hab ich gerade nicht) viele Ingenieure vermutlich zum heulen bringen. Aber wenn man ihnen dann auch noch sagt, wie wenig der Muskel wiegt und dass darin schon ein Selbstreperatursystem integriert ist, dass ihn die nächsten 70 Jahre Wartungsfrei 24/7 arbeiten lässt (im Falle des Herzens), dann können die nicht mehr ohne Albtraum schlafen.
Der Haken: Aus wenig Energie viel rausholen zu können bedeutet umgekehrt, das wir mit technischen Methoden dem Körper keine zusätzliche Kraft geben können, denn die Energie ist begrenzt und der Körper nutzt sie bereit so gut wie möglich. Wir könnten allenfalls geringe Mengen Energie für Techniken abzweigen, die der Körper gar nicht hat. Das ist ja durchaus auch schon im fortgeschrittenen Versuchsstadium. Z.B. Blutzuckersensoren für Diabetiker, die sich ihre Energie eben selbst aus Zucker generieren 
Sehr gut vorstellbar, dass in 1-2 Jahrzehnten die Effizienz derartiger System hoch genug und umgekehrt der Verbrauch von Elektronik so niedrig ist, dass das damit einfache Datenverarbeitungssysteme möglich werden. Sicherlich keine Cyborgs mit übermenschlicher Geistesleistung - aber ein präzise arbeitender Taschenrechner und ein nie vergessender Terminkalender wären Gold wert und sind technisch sehr einfach umzusetzen. Da sehe würde ich die Hindernisse sogar eher in den Kosten und der neurologischen Einbindung sehen, denn bei der Energietechnik. (wer will schon 100.000 $ dafür hinblättern, dass er auf seinem Handrücken rechnen kann, wo dass doch jeder Kuli ermöglicht - Da muss was nahtlosesres her)

Aber das sind eben Funktionen, die haben rein gar nichts mit Nano-Suit oder diversen Superheldentechniken gemeinsam.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nanotechnologien- Was ist Science Fiction, was ist realisierbar?*

Was auch interessant sein könnte, wenn man schon beim Thema "mehr Kraft" sind: Kybernetik. Das haben wir (noch recht einfach) heute schon. Zum Beispiel bei einem fehlenden Arm oder Bein. Wenn die Technik soweit wäre, ist da auch irgendwann bestimmt übermenschliche Kraft drin. (ich steh auf so´n Schei*)


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Matrix übertreibt nicht nur, der Gedanke Menschen als Energiequelle in die Kokons zu stecken ist totaler Blödsinn. Mit denen hat man doch nur Ärger. Logischer wäre es, da einfach Schweine oder sonstiges Getier reinzustecken.
Aber weg von Matrix.
Aber der Anzug von Crysis als Exoskelett bzw. Kraftverstärker in der realen Welt muss ja nix mit "Nano" zu tun haben. Der Begriff wird sowieso in den letzten Jahren für allerhand Unfug verbraten.  Ich denke da eher an so eine Art künstlicher Muskeln (so sieht der Anzug im Spiel ja auch aus, wie Muskeln ohne Haut), z.B. aus Fasern, die sich zusammenziehen, wenn man daran Spannung anlegt (analog zur Wirkungungsweise von Piezokristallen) und dadurch den Träger unterstützen.
Und was die Nanomaschinen angeht... die könnte man eventuell aus weißen Blutkörperchen züchten, damit sie von ihren unmanipulierten Kollegen als freundlich erkannt werden. Und während ich das tippe, fällt mir auch ein, woher ich die Idee habe: Hat mal jemand den Roman "Blutmusik" gelesen? Da wird genau das gemacht, um die manipulierten weißen Blutkörperchen als Reparaturtrupp an kritischen Stellen einsetzen zu können. Das klappt auch, aber gerät trotzdem außer Kontrolle. Spaßig zu lesen, ist aber trotzdem kein "lustiger" Roman.
Die ersten real existierenden Nanomaschinen vor Jahren (nicht aus biologischem Material) bekamen die Energie für ihre Fortbewegung übrigens von außen: per Induktion.



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Was auch interessant sein könnte, wenn man schon beim Thema "mehr Kraft" sind: Kybernetik. Das haben wir (noch recht einfach) heute schon. Zum Beispiel bei einem fehlenden Arm oder Bein.



Das ist Prothetik. Ja ich weiß, beim "Six million dollar man" und anderswo nimmt man gerne den Kybernetik-Begriff für die "Cyborgs". Das ist mal wieder so eine Sache, die zu stark vereinfacht und reduziert wurde, irgendwie auch nicht ganz falsch ist usw. Hat natürlich was mit der Steuerung von Systemen zu tun. Einfach mal den Begriff "Kybernetik" nachschlagen.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

Das fehlende Glied ist und bleibt: Die Energiequelle für ein Exoskelett. 

@OctoCore: Willst mir wohl nachahmen wat^^  ...und sowieso, jetzt noch wach? Nix zu tun oder wie?


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Für die hypothetischen künstlichen Muskeln müsste man nicht unbedingt einen tragbaren Fusionsreaktor mit sich rumschleppen. Die würden ähnlich funktionieren wie echte Muskeln. Die kann man auch mit elektrischen reizen zum Zucken bringen.  Kannst ja mal nen Frosch demontieren und ausprobieren.

 Ach - die billige Kopie muckt auf. Wer war wohl zuerst hier? 
Ich schau mir grade mal ein paar Filme an - die Woche über hatte ich keine Zeit dafür.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

Mal was anderes -gibt es eigentlich "künstliches" Blut? Also das nicht nur so aussieht sondern auch wie das echte Blut arbeitet.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Für die hypothetischen künstlichen Muskeln müsste man nicht unbedingt einen tragbaren Fusionsreaktor mit sich rumschleppen. Die würden ähnlich funktionieren wie echte Muskeln. Die kann man auch mit elektrischen reizen zum Zucken bringen.  Kannst ja mal nen Frosch demontieren und ausprobieren.
> 
> Ach - die billige Kopie muckt auf. Wer war wohl zuerst hier?
> Ich schau mir grade mal ein paar Filme an - die Woche über hatte ich keine Zeit dafür.


 
Ne du, ich will mich heut nicht schmutzig machen. Zudem mag ich keine Frösche. Und zum Fusionsreaktor: Ich will so sein wie Ironman.

Billige Kopie? ...wohl eher dein Vorgänger.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn du unbedingt willst, darfst du mein Vorgänger sein. 
Das veraltete Modell eben.

Was hatte den der Ironman? Eine Dampfmaschine?
Ich habe den Film zwar gesehen, aber anschließend gleich wieder vergessen. Popcorn-Kino eben.

Klar gibt es künstliches Blut. Ohne dieses wären Splatterfilme lahm und das bewerfen von missliebigen Politikern damit unmöglich. 

Nee im Ernst - es gibt sowas. Du musst einfach mal nach "Blutersatz" googlen, wenn du mehr wissen möchtest.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt willst, darfst du mein Vorgänger sein.
> Das veraltete Modell eben.
> 
> Was hatte den der Ironman? Eine Dampfmaschine?
> Ich habe den Film zwar gesehen, aber anschließend gleich wieder vergessen. Popcorn-Kino eben.


 

Also Ironman hatte einen ARK-Reaktor(Name stammt aus dem Film) der -so denke ich- entweder mit Magnetismus oder mit Kernfusion arbeitet, das weiß ich leider nicht so genau.

So sieht er aus:http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2010/03/mk_1_rt_reactor_view_2_01.jpg
Ist etwa Faust-groß.

Und wenn es sowas irgend wann gibt, dann, dann... ja dann hamma gewonnen.

@Blutersatz: Ja sowas dachte ich mir schon. hatte eben schon nach geschaut.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Ach der Argh!-Reaktor! 
Mach mal nen Screenrefresh - okay, da habe ich nur noch geschrieben du sollst nach "Blutersatz" googlen.

Auszug:
Mit der explosionsartigen Ausbreitung von Blutkrankheiten wie Hepatitis oder Aids wäre die ideale Lösung ein Blutersatz-Produkt. Alliance Pharmaceuticals Inc. (NASDAQ:ALLP $11 ¾) hat ein solches Produkt... fast. Oxygent ist nachweislich ein effektives Blut-Substitut, das universal für alle Blutgruppen anwendbar ist und keine Krankheiten übertragen kann. Es gibt da nur ein kleines Problem. Es hält sich nur wenig länger als einen Tag.

 Selbst mit dieser kurzen Lebensdauer eröffnet Oxygent als Spenderblut-Ersatz bei Operationen immer noch riesige Marktmöglichkeiten. Bevor die Operation beginnt, wird das Blut des Patienten aus seinem Blutkreislauf abgelassen und zur gleichen Zeit mit Oxygent ersetzt. Dann wird das Blut des Patienten dafür benutzt, Blutverluste während der Operation auszugleichen. Ist die Prozedur beendet, wird das Substitut wieder mit dem Originalblut ausgetauscht.


Der Argh!-Reaktor sieht dem Antriebsinnenleben eines Lüfters in meinem Rechner verdächtig ähnlich.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach der Argh!-Reaktor!
> Mach mal nen Screenrefresh - okay, da habe ich nur noch geschrieben du sollst nach "Blutersatz" googlen.
> 
> Auszug:
> ...


 

Ach du S*h*i*e!!

Stell dir mal nur vor wenn mit deinem richtigen Blut dann was passiert.
Dann biste für den Rest deines Lebens an eine Maschine gebunden, geil.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Jau, dann biste endlich ein richtiger Cyborg! 

Das ganze liest sich wie ein Ölwechsel.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

...sehr geschmackvoll, wirklich. Aber wenn man länger darüber nachdenkt, desto mehr denk ich das der Mensch nichts anderes als eine Hochleistungsmaschine ist.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Klar, das sind wir. Biologische Maschinen, mit einem Skelett, das aus Metallverbindungen besteht.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Klar, das sind wir. Biologische Maschinen, mit einem Skelett, das aus Metallverbindungen besteht.


 
...oookaaay.
Öh, ja.

Keine Ahnung was ich dazu jetzt schreiben soll. Metallverbindungen? So meinte ich das mit der Hochleistungsmaschine nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Wir imitieren mit unseren Maschinen ja die Natur. Viele tragende Elemente unserer maschinen bestehen aus Metall. Genau wie bei uns. Unsere Knochen bestehen zu einem großen Teil aus Calzium. Das ist ein Metall.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wir imitieren mit unseren Maschinen ja die Natur. Viele tragende Elemente unserer maschinen bestehen aus Metall. Genau wie bei uns. Unsere Knochen bestehen zu einem großen Teil aus Calzium. Das ist ein Metall.


 Achsoooooo meinst du das....

...

Ich habs jetzt anderst interpretiert.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

So, ich werde mich jetzt zur Ruhe betten. Etwas die Batterien aufladen.
Bis demnext mal.


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

Jo, schlaf schön.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Oh je, da baut sich jemand der zuviel ein bestimmtes Spiel gegamed hat, ne neue Sig...

und tschüss


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

Der Spruch is doch hammer. Der passt mal so richtig in die heutige Zeit^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

... und was hatten die letzten zwei Seiten mit dem Thema zu tun? 

Willst du den Thread hier am Leben erhalten, musst du wieder zu dem zurück kommen, um was es eigentlich geht.

Wie also soll die Sache mit den künstlichen Extremitäten funktionieren, und welcher Soldat lässt sich freiwillig Arme und/oder Beine abschneiden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

/sign. Ich möchte allgemein anmerken, dass dieser Thread bald geschlossen wird, wenn sich weiterhin keine Bereitschaft zu wissenschaftlichen Diskussionen zeigt.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Für die hypothetischen künstlichen Muskeln müsste man nicht unbedingt einen tragbaren Fusionsreaktor mit sich rumschleppen. Die würden ähnlich funktionieren wie echte Muskeln. Die kann man auch mit elektrischen reizen zum Zucken bringen.  Kannst ja mal nen Frosch demontieren und ausprobieren.



Du kannst sie elektrisch ansteuern - aber die Energie fürs zucken ist chemischer Natur. Nach ner gewissen Zeit wird sich beim Frosch nichts mehr tun, wenn die Zellen am Ende sind. Es gibt einfach keine Energie aus dem nichts, weder in elektromechanischen Exoskeletten, noch in Kunstmuskeln.




QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes -gibt es eigentlich "künstliches" Blut? Also das nicht nur so aussieht sondern auch wie das echte Blut arbeitet.



Die erwähnten Blutersatzstoffe sind afaik Flüssigkeiten mit sehr gutem Sauerstoff-Lösungvermögen. Aber so etwas wie künstliches Hämoglobin gibt es nicht.




QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Also Ironman hatte einen ARK-Reaktor(Name stammt aus dem Film) der -so denke ich- entweder mit Magnetismus oder mit Kernfusion arbeitet, das weiß ich leider nicht so genau.
> ...
> Und wenn es sowas irgend wann gibt, dann, dann... ja dann hamma gewonnen.



Dummerweise ist Magnetismus eine Kraft, keine Energiequelle, und Kernfusion etwas, das mit steigender Größe einfacher wird. Aktuell sind wir da bei "hausgroß ist zu klein, groß wie die Sonne funktioniert prima". Praktikable Zwischengrößen werden seit einem halben Jahrhundert für "in 2-3 Jahrzehnten angekündigt", aber was faustgroßes kannst du vergessen.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Wir imitieren mit unseren Maschinen ja die Natur. Viele tragende Elemente unserer maschinen bestehen aus Metall. Genau wie bei uns. Unsere Knochen bestehen zu einem großen Teil aus Calzium. Das ist ein Metall.


 
Reines Calcium ist ein Metall, die Knochen bestehen aus stark Calciumhaltigen Mineralien


----------



## Russel Grow (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und was hatten die letzten zwei Seiten mit dem Thema zu tun?
> 
> Willst du den Thread hier am Leben erhalten, musst du wieder zu dem zurück kommen, um was es eigentlich geht.
> 
> Wie also soll die Sache mit den künstlichen Extremitäten funktionieren, und welcher Soldat lässt sich freiwillig Arme und/oder Beine abschneiden?


 Also! ...wer redet hier von freiwillig...


Nein, wenn ein Soldat im Krieg einen Arm verliert, dann könnte man ihn so ersetzen. Das haben wir heute schon! Zwar nicht so mega hightech wie in Terminator, aber wir haben es!


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn ein Soldat im Krieg einen Arm verliert, dann könnte man ihn so ersetzen. Das haben wir heute schon! Zwar nicht so mega hightech wie in Terminator, aber wir haben es!


 
Aber ein Soldat, der ein künstlichen Arm/Bein hat, wird aber nicht mehr in den Krieg geschickt (oder eher Auslandseinsatz).

Das Problem der Energie könnte man eigentlich nur auf nuklearem Weg lösen, den chemisch kann man einfach vergessen.
Ich weiß nicht, welche Leistung die Plutoniumbatterie der Raumsonden haben, die ja schon lange unterwegs sind (werden sicher nur ein paar Watt sein, aber immerhin halten sie mehrere Jahrzehnte). Man könnte es also umdrehen, deutlich mehr Leistung rausholen und dafür sind sie dann in einer Woche alle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

Kann man nicht, es sei denn, du kennst einen Weg, die Zerfallskontante radioaktiver Elemente drastisch zu senken.
Selbst wenn du das schaffst, hast du eine schwere, glühend heiße und radioaktive Energiequelle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, stimmt, die Plutoniumbatterie bezieht ihre Energie ja nur aus dem radioaktiven Zerfall (Radionuklidbatterie), daher ist sie auch für langfrsitige Aufgaben gedacht, bei der man nur ein paar Watt braucht.
Ist mir nachher auch aufgefallen... 
Aber immerhin liefert eine Plutoniumbatterie über 200 Watt und das über Jahrzehnte, für den Betrieb eines kleinen Computers sollte das also locker reichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

Dafür sicherlich. Selbst kleinere mechanische Dinge wären damit möglich. Aber so ein 200 W Modell liegt eben afaik auch schon in der 40 kg Klasse. Und die Leistung der Dinger nimmt schnell ab (man nimmt eben nicht die Isotope mit den extrem langen Halbwertszeiten). Cassini-Huygen trägt laut Wiki drei Batterien zu je 56 kg (inklusive einer akzeptablen Ummantelung), die sollen letztes Jahr bei 670 W gelegen haben und bis 2017 auf 600 W runtergehen. Wohlgemerkt: Elektrische Energie. Die thermische lag Anfangs aber bei 3x 4400 W. Klingt für mich seeeeehr unpraktisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Der Wirkungsgrad ist in der Tat fürn Arsch, im Weltraum ist es egal, da kann man es strahlen lassen, aber als Energieversorgung eines Soldaten ist es weniger Geschickt, denn er kann ja nicht mal mehr Ausrüstung mitnehmen, wenn sein Rucksack voll ist.
Also kann man das nur in einer Gruppe realisieren, wo jeder Soldat seine spezielle Aufgabe hat.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> /sign. Ich möchte allgemein anmerken, dass dieser Thread bald geschlossen wird, wenn sich weiterhin keine Bereitschaft zu wissenschaftlichen Diskussionen zeigt.



Ruyven: Ich weiß deine fundierten Beiträge wirklich zu schätzen, unabhängig davon, ob ich mit den Inhalten konform gehe oder nicht. Aber manchmal solltest du es doch etwas lässiger angehen lassen.
Das ist hier doch die Offtopic/Gott und die Welt-Ecke und wenn der Threadersteller selbst zu früher Stunde von der Ebene der Ernsthaftigkeit abgleitet und damit vielleicht deine private Befindlichkeit stört (was nicht ganz unverständlich ist), so ist das trotzdem kein Grund, mit den Moderatorenmöglichkeiten zu wedeln.
Nimm's nicht *zu* persönlich, aber das stieß mir mal negativ auf.


----------



## Arthuriel (29. Mai 2011)

@quante: Heißt das also, dass jemand sozusagen der Batterieträger ist und mit dem Schleppen einer Konstruktion beschäftigt ist, bei der man nicht weiß, ob überhaupt ausreichend abgeschirmt ist?

Oder meintest du das jetzt anders, d.h. jeder hat sich auf etwas spezialisiert, da es zu kompliziert ist, einen Allround-Kampfanzug zu bauen, bei dem man noch nicht mal weiß, ob er überhaupt realisierbar ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist hier doch die Offtopic/Gott und die Welt-Ecke



Trotzdem werden hier die Beiträge gezählt (falls dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist), im Gegensatz zur Rumpelkammer, daher muss man nun mal darauf achten, dass ein Thread nicht in sinnlosem Gespame endet.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> @quante: Heißt das also, dass jemand sozusagen der Batterieträger ist und mit dem Schleppen einer Konstruktion beschäftigt ist, bei der man nicht weiß, ob überhaupt ausreichend abgeschirmt ist?



Tja, ich weiß, dass mein Konzept noch ein paar Detailschwächen hat. 



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Oder meintest du das jetzt anders, d.h. jeder hat sich auf etwas spezialisiert, da es zu kompliziert ist, einen Allround-Kampfanzug zu bauen, bei dem man noch nicht mal weiß, ob er überhaupt realisierbar ist?



Das weiß ich noch nicht, aber wenn es darum geht, Diktatoren aus Erdlöchern zu ziehen oder Terrorchefs in einem Vorort unschädlich zu machen, braucht man halt ein schlagkräftiges Team, das aus einer Handvoll Speziallisten besteht.
Jeder hat also sein Päckchen zu tragen.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Wenn man postuliert, dass so eine Konstruktion mal existiert (einsatzfähig und nicht als Prototyp), dann wird man auch wissen, ob die Abschirmung reicht.
Genauso wird auch eine Logistik existieren müssen, die dafür sorgt, das frische - nennen wirs mal diffus Energiezellen und sonstiges Verbrauchsmaterial bei Bedarf am Mann ist.
Ist nicht zu weit hergeholt, das hinter einem kampfanzugbewehrtem Infanteristen mehrere Leute für den Support sorgen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Wirkungsgrad ist in der Tat fürn Arsch, im Weltraum ist es egal, da kann man es strahlen lassen, aber als Energieversorgung eines Soldaten ist es weniger Geschickt, denn er kann ja nicht mal mehr Ausrüstung mitnehmen, wenn sein Rucksack voll ist.
> Also kann man das nur in einer Gruppe realisieren, wo jeder Soldat seine spezielle Aufgabe hat.


 
Ich kann mir, seit Erfindung des ersten Infrarotsensors, kein Szenario mehr vorstellen, in dem eine Soldat von einer nicht abstellbaren Wärmequelle im Kilowattbereich profitieren könnte  Da wäre ein Verbrennungsmotor noch die näherliegende Alternative.
Davon abgesehen ist ein Leistungsgewicht von 4 W/kg einfach miserabel, wenn es bei Miniaturisierung überhaupt gehalten werden kann. Ein LiIo-Akku kann dir diese Leistung für 40-50 h bereitstellen, unter Gefechtsbedingungen sicherlich noch für 20 h. Finde erst einmal einen Stromverbraucher, der solange kontinuirlich eingesetzt wird. Denn für unregelmäßige Nutzung sind Nuklearbatterien noch schlechter geeignet, weil man sie nicht regeln kann. Somit braucht man entweder zusätzliche Puffersysteme oder muss gar das ganze Ding auf Maximalleistung auslegen.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist hier doch die Offtopic/Gott und die Welt-Ecke und wenn der Threadersteller selbst zu früher Stunde von der Ebene der Ernsthaftigkeit abgleitet...



Es ist aber nicht die Rumpelkammer, 13 Uhr ist nicht zu "früher Stunde" und dieser Thread gleitet nicht "mal" von der Ernsthaftigkeit ab, sondern besteht bislang zu einem recht großen Teil aus Wunschvorstellungen fernab der Realität.
Man muss nicht immer bierernst sein (siehe z.B. einige Passagen der Threads zu Raumfahrt oder Quantenmechanik), aber es sollte wenigstens einen ernsthaften Kern geben.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Ruyven: Ich bezog das auf die Zeit um 3/4 Uhr morgens, als ich mitgeflapst habe. Und ich kreide auch nicht die Kritik als solche an.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem werden hier die Beiträge gezählt (falls dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist)



Ist es nicht... und tut auch nix zur Sache. Wen interessieren denn irgendwelche Zählungen?



> muss man nun mal darauf achten, dass ein Thread nicht in sinnlosem Gespame endet.



Auch wenns flapsig wird, was hat das mit Gespamme zu tun?
Okay... ich wills nicht im Thread diskutieren. Sowas stört noch mehr als Albereien.
Ich hatte Kritik zu äußern, das hab ich getan. Damit bin ich durch.
Wenn irgendwas noch ist: PN. Okay?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann mir, seit Erfindung des ersten Infrarotsensors, kein Szenario mehr vorstellen, in dem eine Soldat von einer nicht abstellbaren Wärmequelle im Kilowattbereich profitieren könnte



Mit der Wärmequelle kann er immerhin den Innenraum eines Zeltes aufheizen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist ein Leistungsgewicht von 4 W/kg einfach miserabel, wenn es bei Miniaturisierung überhaupt gehalten werden kann. Ein LiIo-Akku kann dir diese Leistung für 40-50 h bereitstellen, unter Gefechtsbedingungen sicherlich noch für 20 h. Finde erst einmal einen Stromverbraucher, der solange kontinuirlich eingesetzt wird. Denn für unregelmäßige Nutzung sind Nuklearbatterien noch schlechter geeignet, weil man sie nicht regeln kann. Somit braucht man entweder zusätzliche Puffersysteme oder muss gar das ganze Ding auf Maximalleistung auslegen.



Eine Plutoniumbatterie ist halt auch nicht dafür gemacht, aber chemische Energie ist nun mal begrenzt, willst du über mehrere Tage ein Team im Einsatz haben (ohne extra Versorgung), reicht es nicht, ein paar Akkus zu haben, die bei voller Nutzung in 3 Stunden leer sind.
Oder denkst du Solarzellen um die Akkus wieder aufzuladen? Tarnung ist jedenfalls was anders.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Die Nuklearbatteriegeschichte kannst du wirklich knicken. Du musst nicht nur den Träger abschirmen, sondern auch die Elektronik.
Solarenergie... was man da zum Aufladen bekommt, läßt sich wohl einfach berechnen. Auch bei 100% Wirkungsgrad der Solarzellen und einer gleichmäßigen Sonneneinstrahlung wären wohl recht große Flügel nötig, um die Energie in einem tolerierbaren Zeitrahmen zu liefern.

Und wenn du an Akkus denkst - Wofür dann Sonnenenergie? Wenn man die an einer Supportstation aufladen muss, kann man wieder zu herkömmlichen Methoden greifen: Dieselgeneratoren oder ähnliches.

Wenns denn unbedingt eine On-The-Fly-Aufladung während des Tragens sein muss, kann man anstatt Sonnenenergie die uralte Idee vom Sonnenkraftwerk in der Umlaufbahn wieder aufwärmen, die Energie per Mikrowellen zum Boden strahlt. Da bräuchte man aber auch einen großen Empfangschirm und handelt sich andere Probleme ein. Faltet man den Empfangsschirm nicht auf, ist man bei ausreichender Energiedichte Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Es kommt jetzt darauf an, wie groß die Gruppe ist. Hast du ein Team, das zu Fuß unterwegs ist, wird das schwer, keine Frage. Hast du aber ein Team mit Fahrzeugen, kann da schon was gehen, die Frage ist dann jedoch, wozu Solarzellen, wenn sie eh Fahrzeuge haben, die Strom liefern?


----------



## Arthuriel (29. Mai 2011)

Momentan habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass ein Threadtitel wie "Welche Ausrüstung nutzt das Militär/der Soldat in Zukunft" oder "Energieversorgung auf dem Schlachtfeld" besser passen würde.

Zu den Solarzellen: Wie wäre es denn z.B. mit Solarzellen in Tarnfarben? Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie weit man jetzt ist, z.B. grüne (allerdings stelle ich mir die Tarnfarben-Solarzellen sehr schwierig oder gar unmöglich in der Herstellung vor) Solarzellen zu produzieren (und wie effizient sie wären) und wie gut man Lichtreflexionen vermeiden kann, um nicht unnötig aufzufallen, aber vielleicht könnte man sowas nutzen, um fernab der bzw. ohne die Versorgungsfahrzeuge Kleinverbraucher aufzuladen, da die Radioisotopenbatterie doch eher auf einen konstanten Verbrauch auslegt ist.

P.S.: Achso, du meinst Dieselgeneratoren anstatt Nuklearbatterien. Das habe ich jetzt übersehen.

P.P.S.: Die Idee mit dem Nuklearbatterieträger stelle ich mir immer noch sehr wunderlich vor.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Da der Thread mit dem Kampfanzug von Crysis anfing, passt das ja.
Mit den Solarzellen: Mach es dir einfach - nimm die durchschnittliche Sonneneinstrahlung pro Jahr in dem Gebiet in dem sich die Starship Troopers befinden (in der Romanvorlage tragen sie anders als im Film solche Exoskelett-Panzeranzüge). Dann errechnest du den Wert, der pro Stunde pro Quadratmeter niedergeht. Und einfach 100%-Wirkungsgrad. Dann kannst du dir ausrechnen, wieviel KWh  - was weiß ich - ein Quadratmeter Solarzellen bringt. Oder besser Wh? 

Natürlich muss noch festgelegt werden, wieviel der Anzug schluckt, um zu wissen, ob die Solargeschichte lohnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Okay... ich wills nicht im Thread diskutieren. Sowas stört noch mehr als Albereien.


Der böse Mod empfiehlt hierzu den zweiten Absatz der Forenregeln  




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit der Wärmequelle kann er immerhin den Innenraum eines Zeltes aufheizen.



Zum heizen auf langen Einsätzen wären die Dinger in der Tat geeignet. Aber mit Ausnahme der russischen Streitkräfte (und dem Land sind schon genug Radionuleotidbatterien abhanden gekommen  ) scheint sich sowieso niemand Gedanken über längere Einsätze in der Kälte zu machen.



> Eine Plutoniumbatterie ist halt auch nicht dafür gemacht, aber chemische Energie ist nun mal begrenzt, willst du über mehrere Tage ein Team im Einsatz haben (ohne extra Versorgung), reicht es nicht, ein paar Akkus zu haben, die bei voller Nutzung in 3 Stunden leer sind.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja: 20h sind minimum drin, 40h wären zumindest in warmen Gegenden denkbar. Die Frage ist halt, was dein Team machen soll, wofür es in den 3-4 Tagen, die es zu Fuß autononm agieren kann, ohne extrem durch die Tragekapazität limitiert zu werden, mehr Strom benötigen könnte.



> Oder denkst du Solarzellen um die Akkus wieder aufzuladen? Tarnung ist jedenfalls was anders.



Solarzellen sollten sich leichter tarnen lassen, als eine große Wärmequelle. Flach auf den Boden gelegt sind sie nur aus der Luft erkennbar und praktischerweise sind sie ja dafür konstruiert, möglichst wenig Licht zu reflektieren. Da man wohl nur in sicheren Phasen in Deckung laden würde, könnte man sie außerdem unter einem Sichtschutz platzieren (und regelmäßig nachrücken), der nur genau in Sonnenrichtung über eine Öffnung verfügt. Vor allen Dingen darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Nukleotidbatterie auch nachts durch die meiste Tarnung glühen würde, wenn Infrarotsysteme routinemäßig eingesetzt werden.
Aber siehe oben: Realistischer ist "nicht nötig haben". Oder vielleicht noch ne Brennstoffzelle.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Nuklearbatteriegeschichte kannst du wirklich knicken. Du musst nicht nur den Träger abschirmen, sondern auch die Elektronik.



Falls du damit die Strahlung meinst: Das geht bei Plutonium ganz gut, eben weil es quasi keine Gammastrahlung aussendet. Den ganzen Raumsonden würden die Thermoelemente vollkommen ausreichenden Strahlungsschutz bieten - die restliche Ummantelung dient umgekehrt dazu, das radioaktive Material zu schützen.



> Wenns denn unbedingt eine On-The-Fly-Aufladung während des Tragens sein muss, kann man anstatt Sonnenenergie die uralte Idee vom Sonnenkraftwerk in der Umlaufbahn wieder aufwärmen, die Energie per Mikrowellen zum Boden strahlt. Da bräuchte man aber auch einen großen Empfangschirm und handelt sich andere Probleme ein. Faltet man den Empfangsschirm nicht auf, ist man bei ausreichender Energiedichte Kentucky Fried Chicken.



Eben. Wer in der Lage ist, via Mikrowellen große Energiemengen gezielt an einen Feldtrupp zu liefern, der braucht keinen Feldtrupp mehr. Der grillt seine Gegner, sobald sie den Kopf zur Tür rausstrecken.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es kommt jetzt darauf an, wie groß die Gruppe ist. Hast du ein Team, das zu Fuß unterwegs ist, wird das schwer, keine Frage. Hast du aber ein Team mit Fahrzeugen, kann da schon was gehen, die Frage ist dann jedoch, wozu Solarzellen, wenn sie eh Fahrzeuge haben, die Strom liefern?


 
Die Frage stellt sich aber umgekehrt bei jeder anderen Technik oberhalb kleiner Akkus: Ne Nukleotidbatterie oder n Generator ließen sich ohne Fahrzeug (oder Laufmaschienen, um mal beim Thema zu bleiben), nicht ausreichend schnell transportieren.


----------



## McClaine (30. Mai 2011)

Weiß zwar nicht ob das schon angesprochen wurde, aber ich schreibs einfach mal. Zum Nanosuit:
Hatte vor 1, 2Jahren schon ne Doku über Zukunftstechnologien gesehen, Schwerpunkt Militär. (Amis ofc...)
Die arbeiten bzw entwickeln wirklich nen Anzug, der per Kameras die Umgebung abcheckt und das Bild dann auf so kleine LCD/LED´s am Körper produziert. Man ist zwar nicht 100% unsichtbar, jedoch kann man sich vorstellen wie so ne Tarnung ausfällt.
Ausserdem Stärke: die arbeiten auch an Anzügen, die mit Hydraulik zB die Hebekraft verstärken. Oder genauso an massiven, aber dennoch leichten Panzerungen für Infanterie. Also so abwegig ist so ein Nanosuit gar nicht. Genauso wie in Crysis wirds zwar nicht ausfallen, will aber nicht wissen wie moderne Soldaten in 20 Jahren rum laufen ^^. 

Wenn die ganzen Dinge vllt mal bezahlbar sind, werden alle Fußsoldaten in Zukunft mit solchen Geräten unterwegs sein.
Besonders im Militärbereich bauen die an Sachen, die an Sci Fi erinnern. Unglaublich und genauso unglaublich spannend das ganze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn man solche Berichte nicht gerade im BILD-Schnitt von N24 sieht, dann werden größere Unterschiede deutlich. Man arbeitet an Anzügen mit anpassbarem Tarnmuster. Es wird nicht das Bild der Umgebung auf den Anzug gegeben, sondern es wird die Farbe des Anzuges an die Umgebung angepasst. Bis auf weiteres hat man afaik aber keine Displaytechnik, die einen Einsatz 5 Minuten lang überleben würde. Die Exoskelette sind, wie gesagt, massiv durch ihre Stromversorgung limitiert. Die US-Armee hat afaik ein Programm am laufen, dass den Einsatz für Ladeoperationen an Stelle von Gabelstaplern untersucht - aber ob und was da rauskommt, bleibt abzuwarten.
Und Panzerung ist zwar immer ein Thema, aber wesentlich massiver und gleichzeitig leichter als jetzt wird es auch nicht werden - dafür braucht man eben vollkommen neue Materialien und die erfindet man in einem Gebiet, dass die Menschheit seit zwei Jahrtausenden im Blick hat, nicht mal eben so.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der böse Mod empfiehlt hierzu den zweiten Absatz der Forenregeln



Der renitente User ist jetzt zu faul, um sich dahin durchzuklicken. 

Ach ja, die Gabelstapler-Exos. Fragt sich, wer da wen beeinflusst hat, die Fiktion die Realität oder umgekehrt (eher die Fiktion - Exoskelette sind ja nur nur die Fortführung des Konzeptes der fernsteuerbaren Manipulator-Arme, bekannt aus Chemie, Biologie und dem Umgang mit radioaktivem Material. Der erste, der sowas hatte, war der gute Waldo, der an irgendeiner Muskelschwäche litt - was genau das war, ist mir schon lange entfallen - und sich mit solchen Armen behalf, die man heute noch hier und da "Waldos" nennt. Waldo existierte aber nur auf dem Papier in der gleichnamigen Story).  Die filmische Umsetzung mit Sigourney Weaver in so einem Ding war auf jeden Fall sehr beeindruckend. Allerdings habe ich mich damals wirklich gefragt: Wo kommen denn da die Batterien rein?

Das ganze Konzept des Exo-Anzugs in der SF mit den klassischen Eigenschaften: Vervielfachung der Körperkraft (wozu eigentlich? Um so eine Hubschrauber-Gatling zu schleppen?) und die Möglichkeit über längere Zeiträume sehr schnell zu laufen - neben Schutzpanzerung und Tarnung - krankt eigentlich am wichtigsten: Am Träger.
Der muss ständig voll konzentriert sein. Einmal gedankenverloren mit dem verstärkten Arm am Hintern gekratzt und schon ist die Backe ab (und der Anzug im Eimer). Also muss noch die entsprechende Haptik entwickelt werden - erstmal grundsätzlich und dann natürlich an den Verstärkungsfaktor anpassbar.
Ich möchte auch nicht in so einem Anzug stecken, wenn der grade über die Prärie joggt. Auch wenn's vielleicht nur mit 50 Sachen ist. Eigene Kraft muss nicht aufgewandt werden, fein - meine Gelenke bewegen sich trotzdem mit und zwar schneller, als sie es gewöhnt sind. Eine meiner Kniescheiben macht mir eh schon Zicken - aber ich bezweifle, dass auch nicht vorbelastete Gelenke das auf Dauer aushalten. Und falls doch, gibt es noch die Reibung - ich befürchte, dass man sich schnell an allen möglichen Stellen den berühmten "Wolf" gelaufen hat.
Da wäre mir die kurz genannte "Laufmaschine" als Unterbau schon lieber... das macht das eigentliche Anzugkonzept wieder kaputt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Der renitente User ist jetzt zu faul, um sich dahin durchzuklicken.



Wir haben extra ganz oben und ganz unten auf der Seite Links in die Menüs integriert, damit man nicht sagen kann, man war gerade am falschen Ende 



> Ach ja, die Gabelstapler-Exos. Fragt sich, wer da wen beeinflusst hat, die Fiktion die Realität oder umgekehrt (eher die Fiktion - Exoskelette sind ja nur nur die Fortführung des Konzeptes der fernsteuerbaren Manipulator-Arme, bekannt aus Chemie, Biologie und dem Umgang mit radioaktivem Material. Der erste, der sowas hatte, war der gute Waldo, der an irgendeiner Muskelschwäche litt - was genau das war, ist mir schon lange entfallen - und sich mit solchen Armen behalf, die man heute noch hier und da "Waldos" nennt. Waldo existierte aber nur auf dem Papier in der gleichnamigen Story).  Die filmische Umsetzung mit Sigourney Weaver in so einem Ding war auf jeden Fall sehr beeindruckend. Allerdings habe ich mich damals wirklich gefragt: Wo kommen denn da die Batterien rein?



Die haben da halt extrem effiziente Batterien 
Wobei der Einsatz in einer relativ kleinen Ladebucht einen Sonderfall darstellt, in dem die Energieversorgung tatsächlich lösbar sein sollte. Sowohl Induktion (wenn sie sich auch bei hohen Stärken als unbedenklich herausstellt) als auch Puffersysteme, die alle 20-30 Minuten nachladen/die Batteriewechseln, würden unter solchen Bedingungen funktionieren und das Ebene Terrain würde ggf. auch Energierückgewinnung ermöglich (z.B. muss man nicht aktiv in die Knie gehen, wie bei schnellen Ausweichschritten im Gelände)




> Das ganze Konzept des Exo-Anzugs in der SF mit den klassischen Eigenschaften: Vervielfachung der Körperkraft (wozu eigentlich? Um so eine Hubschrauber-Gatling zu schleppen?)



Irgendwie immer die Gatling, ja. Selbst wenn man ein schweres Kaliber nimmt (z.B. Avatar), muss es trotzdem die Schnellfeuerausführung mit Zuführung sein. Macht halt mehr her und es ist ja auch vollkommen naheliegend, dass sich auch in 200 Jahren keines der ~heute in Protypenphase befindlichen Zielsysteme als funktional erwiesen hat - aber unbegrenzte Energie in winzigsten Einheiten zum Alltag gehört. (siehe Star Trek  )



> und die Möglichkeit über längere Zeiträume sehr schnell zu laufen - neben Schutzpanzerung und Tarnung -



Was auch irgendwie extrem sinnvolle Konzepte sind. Heutzutage versucht man, Panzer auf 2 m Höhe zu drücken, damit sie nicht bemerkt werden, aber in der Zukunft macht man sich Gedanken über Tarnanstriche/Funktionen von 4-5 m hohen Türmen 
Eine dedizierte Panzerung sieht man dagegen selten - i.d.R. liegen viele technische Elemente offen, aber in der Zukunft ist halt alles so extrem stabil, dass es auch ohne Panzerung härteste Einschläge aushält (außer den eingeschlagenen Geschossen natürlich. Vermutlich werden die, nachdem Uran wegen der Radioaktivität, Carbid wegen Krebsgefahr, Blei wegen seiner Giftigkeit und Stahl wegen Rost ausgeschieden sind, alle aus Aluminium gefertigt. Würde auch erklären, warum man ne 40 mm Gatling gegen leichte Einheiten einsetzt. Verschütten statt erschießen lautet die Strategie)



> krankt eigentlich am wichtigsten: Am Träger.
> Der muss ständig voll konzentriert sein. Einmal gedankenverloren mit dem verstärkten Arm am Hintern gekratzt und schon ist die Backe ab (und der Anzug im Eimer). Also muss noch die entsprechende Haptik entwickelt werden - erstmal grundsätzlich und dann natürlich an den Verstärkungsfaktor anpassbar.



Irgendwie noch in keinem mir bekannten Szenario passiert - im Gegensatz zur Zielvorrichtung scheinen die Assistenzsysteme zur Steuerung sehr gut zu funktionieren. (was der realistischere Teil ist, wenn man sich die heutigen Leistungen bei komplett autonomen Laufmaschienen anguckt)



> Ich möchte auch nicht in so einem Anzug stecken, wenn der grade über die Prärie joggt. Auch wenn's vielleicht nur mit 50 Sachen ist. Eigene Kraft muss nicht aufgewandt werden, fein - meine Gelenke bewegen sich trotzdem mit und zwar schneller, als sie es gewöhnt sind. Eine meiner Kniescheiben macht mir eh schon Zicken - aber ich bezweifle, dass auch nicht vorbelastete Gelenke das auf Dauer aushalten. Und falls doch, gibt es noch die Reibung - ich befürchte, dass man sich schnell an allen möglichen Stellen den berühmten "Wolf" gelaufen hat.


 
Hängt stark vom Konzept des Exosklettes ab. Mitm Nanosuit würde vermutlich genau das passieren (aber der ""funktioniert"" ja von innen heraus  ), aber die meisten anderen Konzepte (Alien,...) repräsentieren ja schon kleine Mechs, die zumindest über deutlich verlängerte Beine verfügen oder den Steuerman komplett im Torso unterbringen. Die Bewegungsfrequenz der Beine bleibt dann ~gleich, aber die Schrittlänge hat sich eben verdoppelt und man kann mangels Muskelbelastung dauerhaft sprinten, was dann bequem für 50 km/h Durchschnitt reicht.
Wesentlich bedenklicher finde ich da "Stolpern". Denn für eine Knautschzone ist kein Platz und das Gefühl für den Boden sollte mangels direktem Fußkontakt stark eingeschränkt sein - von Kaninchenbauten&Co mal ganz zu schweigen.

Naja. Da man bis auf weiteres an einem kurzen Kabel um die Steckdose rennt, kann man den Parcours ja vorher von Hindernissen bereinigen


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juni 2011)

Man muss sich grundsätzlich bei den Anzügen auf ein Konzept einigen: Autonome Einzelkämpfer ohne Unterstützung (eben das Crysis-Konzept, obwohl man da nicht immer allein kämpft - glaube ich - ich habs nur kurz angespielt und nie wirklich zu Ende gebracht) oder der Einsatz in Verbänden (ähnlich Panzereinheiten) bei klassischen Konfliktszenarien mit dem dazu gehörigen logistischen Rückhalt.
Die autonome Variante ist da wohl die utopischste. 

Ach - Panzerung - das ist in der Zukunft doch kein Thema. Außer mal kurz bei Star Trek: Enterprise. Da es da keine Schutzschirme gab (genauso wenig wie Phantasie oder technische Kenntnisse bei den Autoren), wurde ja irgendwann die Panzerung eingeführt. So konnte man panisch rufen "... runter auf auf 60 Prozent!" nur eben mit "Panzerung..." anstatt "Schilde..." und die Autoren mussten sich nicht mehr den Kopf über neue Konzepte zerbrechen und einfach nur alten Quark neu umrühren.
Okay - kleine Abschweifung  - aber das isses trotzdem: DAS Schutzkonzept der SF: Energieschutzschirme/schilde. Und eines der Konzepte, das für mich persönlich am schwersten zu schlucken ist. Da akzeptiere ich noch eher den FTL-Antrieb.
Aber simpel für den Anwender: Panzerung, Strahlungsschutz, sonstiger Schutz gegen unangenehme Einflüsse - alles kein Thema: Die magische Energieblase richtet alles, bis jemand mit der dicken Überwumme kommt.

Das mit der Eigenbeschädigung des Anzugs durch seine eigene Kraft - ist zwar nicht passiert, aber irgendwo in der Literatur (nicht auf Leinwand oder Bildschirm) wurden die Rekruten davor gewarnt. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, in welchem Roman.

Ganz allgemein würde ich mal behaupten, dass, soweit verstärkte Anzüge überhaupt in der SF-Literatur erwähnt werden, die Modelle, die auf eigenen Füßen stehen (wo also nicht die Beine des Trägers in den Anzugbeinen stecken), in der Mehrzahl sind. In der Regel werden sie aber trotzdem über die Beine des Trägers gesteuert, wie von dir geschrieben (was ein langes Training braucht, weil die Bewegungen eher angedeutet werden, anstatt wirklich ausgeführt), laufen also nicht autonom.
Die Problematik von autonomen Läufern, besonders mit zwei Beinen, kommt ja sehr schön bei Star Wars rüber, wenn sie dort fachgerecht von den Ewoks umgelegt werden.

Falls die Stapler-Exos bei Alien wirklich per Induktion ihren Saft bekommen, möchte ich mich nicht unbedingt dort aufhalten. Was passiert noch mal, wenn sich ein Leiter in einem Magnetfeld bewegt? Und die Feldstärke ist bestimmt nicht von schlechten Eltern. Wer weiß, wie sich das auf meine eingebauten Metallteile auswirkt.

Tarnung -  tja nu, wenn man eine gute Tarnmöglichkeit* hat*, dann kann man wieder großzügig denken und muss sich nicht mehr "ducken", um nicht gesehen zu werden.


----------

